# Inland Empire



## Metric Man

I'm the FNG here I guess. After looking at a lot of the threads here it seems that most folks are from the LA area. Any Inland Empire riders among us? 

I live in Beaumont, I'm 52 and have been riding again for about 4 years. I do 2500 miles or so a year mostly in the Beaumont/Cherry Valley area. I do ride some in Arizona when we visit one of our daughters there. I also will ride the SART when I get a chance and I just finished my first century (Hemet DC).


----------



## quatre24

I live on the other side of the IE in Pomona. There lots of riders in the IE. They just have not posted a reply or not have seen your post. I ride mostly in the west IE or in the San Gabrial Valley.


----------



## terbennett

I also live in the west part of the I.E.- Chino. The SART is an excellent ride. Have you taken it all the way to the beach? There is some surface street riding through the Riverside/Norco/Corona area but the trail continues on to the HuntingtonBeach/Newport Beach border. BTW, Quatre 24, are do you ride with a group? I just moved to Chino in July and I have been ridng solo in the IE or going back into the OC to ride with my old riding buddies. Could you recommend some groups or clubs (other than Incycle) that are okay to ride with? I really want to ride with a more personal group of people (ie. a group of friends or work colleagues that ride together) to ride with but clubs will do.


----------



## terrapin4

i live in claremont...as a new roadie, i can't tell you much about the activities in the area. i usually make it to the cyclingconnection.org group ride on saturday/sunday mornings, and occasionally over to the wednesday bonelli group. 

also enjoyed doing the tour de foothills on saturday.


----------



## quatre24

I race for SC Velo out of Incycle. I usually do the Montrose ride on Saturday morning. Sunday is usually race day at some office/industrial center crit or CX at a park. If am not a race on Sunday I usually doing long ride by myself.
When I go do the SART I drive down there to due to long way around through the Chino dairylands. Can not ride on the 71 freeway for the 12 mile to the beginning SART and around the dairy lands it is over 20 miles one way to the trail haed at Green River. Is the SART open betwwen Green River and Featherly Park? The last time I heard the SART was closed due road work for more freeway lanes on the 91? I like SART over the San Gabriel River Trail. It is the same distance to drive to the San Gabriel trail from my house. I do lot of hill rides around Pomona and surrounding towns from my house. 
For non racing club group rides in the IE there is It's a Grind ride around Rancho Cucamonga, Upland, and shinn loop. Never done that group ride but I know the main roads well in that area. Lots of up followed by lots of down even if it is false falts along the base of the mountains. 
Another saturday group ride in the IE is Raincross. The ride leave from Redlands and more people join in somewhere in Riverside. The ride gets fast from there for a loop down into Corona and back to Riverside. Never done it either. 
There are more group rides in the area. There is list of them at socalcycling.com. Wednesday late afternoon is Buds Ride with three laps around Bonelli Park when the days are longer starting in spring. Any one is welcome to join but it can be a fast ride with the loacl racers pushing the pace. This is only few options for group rides around the IE.


----------



## Kappaccino

I'm a regular with Cycling Connection in Rancho Cucamonga. Plenty of friendly riders if you like a non-racer club atmosphere.
I just wish that more of riders practiced a disciplined paceline.


----------



## CaliforniaPI

*Riverside here*

I'm in Riverside and ride locally, you can get the SART from Waterman avenue and ride it down to Norco, There are plenty of hills and good marked roads in Riverside and Moreno Valley. I often ride west on Victoria from downtown Riverside, north on La Sierra and onto the bike path at Tyler, back east to downtown, 30-40 mile round trip. You can always go south on La Sierra and end up riding around Lake Matthews. Another good ride is from Canyon Crest east on Ironwood, south on Theodore and back on Alessandro or Eucalyptus (which is bike friendly with buttons at the lights for cyclists). You can ride from Moreno valley into Lake Perris, there are bike paths around most of the lake and there is no entry fee for cyclists.
The Riverside Bicycle Club (RBC) meets Saturdays and Sundays, look them up on-line. They have several rides, depending on ability and start from Canyon Crest or downtown Riverside. They keep their site updated pretty well. I've never rode with them intentionally, just met up with them on the roads on the weekend. Redlands has a club too, ironically called the "water bottle transit company", I dont know anything about them and if they have group rides. Good luck and maybe I'll see you on the road, if I do I'll pass you if I can (I have a terrible competitiveness streak in me that makes me want to pass everyone, even if it kills me later).


----------



## lucas71

*road bike races in inland empire*

Hey my name is Lucas Maldonado. I am wonder if they have any classes for a 15 year old on a fixie. Also if there are any-races in Menifee, Sun City, Murrieta , and or temecula.

Can any one give me some info
Thank you,
Lucas maldonado


----------

